# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Intro Class >  >  Illium's Workbook

## Illium

I'm not necessarily new to Lucid Dreaming, but I've never had much success with it. This is largely due to my own lack of discipline in waking up at the same time and keeping a dream journal. I'm ready to start fresh and start small. I'm throwing everything I've tried in the past out the window, and I'm willing to listen to any and all advice. My sleep schedule varies according to my job schedule, so I've been sleeping pretty poorly as of late. Luckily, this is the last week of my job. I'm currently waking up at 0400, and going to sleep roughly 8 hours before then. after this week, I will probably be getting up at 0800 and going to sleep at 2300.

*Reality Checks:*
I've had plenty of reality checks fail me during the dream, so I've stuck with one RC that always works for me. Reading, looking away and re-reading.

*Dream Signs:*
None as of yet. Will update as I find them.

*Short-Term Goals:*
-Keep a consistent Dream Journal
-Sleep on a consistent schedule
-Examine awareness throughout the day, everyday.

*Long-Term Goals:*
-Master DILD
-Have consistent Lucid Dreams weekly
-Meet Dream Guide

*Lucid/Dream Recall History:*
-I have had 7 lucid dreams so far. All have been written down, and almost all are very short. The first I ever had is what introduced me to Lucid Dreaming, and was the longest and most vivid dream.

*Current Technique:*
-none

----------

